# HDMI cable for 1080p



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I just moved, got my TV out of storage, and purchased a blu-ray player. My TV goes blank when I set the blu-ray player to 1080p, but it works with 1080i. Both the blu-ray player and TV support 1080p. I'm wondering if the problem is the cables (I purchased them about 5 years ago before HDMI 1.3). I read that HDMI 1 has enough bandwidth for 1080p. Is it possible that the cables are preventing me from displaying 1080p?

LG LGBD630 blu-ray
Sony STR-K7000 receiver
LG 37LG50 LCD TV

I'm passing through the receiver. As far as I know, the receiver is not cable processing anything HDMI, but rather just passes the A/V through. It gets decodes 5.1 sound from the blu-ray by coaxial.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try using the cable directly from the blu-ray player to the TV. If it works there may be something going on with the receiver and the video stream.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't think that unit would pass 1080p. What do the specifications in the manual say?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, the Sony STR-K7000 will not pass 1080p it only supports up to 1080i so you will need to go directly from the Bluray player to the TV if you want 1080p


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

That's right. The 1080p works when I connect directly to the TV. That answers my question--thanks!


----------

